# Cleana3 vr6



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Just sharing the ride had since 07.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Gotta love that 3.2









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks so clean(a3) man !! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Starting the next fun project's. Since I have had my car allways really wanted black inside. I have found most parts to complete the beige to black. But starting with the door panels and the new puddle lights, and new window switches.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Car looks good man:thumbup:
The aluminum trim switches are on my list of interior mods to do as well. Puddle lights are one of those interior mods that seem kind of pointless yet I see/appreciate them every night when I get in my car.


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

Looks good. :thumbup:
Lmk when your switching out the center counsel. Looking for beige cup holder inserts.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Is that the "RS style" bumper that Innovative and Selma sell? Looks good.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Is more like the s3 bumper.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

cleanA3 said:


> Is more like the s3 bumper.


Yes - I think it is better looking than the actual RS3, but they call it RS for some reason: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A3-8P...t-Bumper-with-Black-Grille-w-Fog/142682247497


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

That is it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely looks a lot like the S3 bumper more so than the RS bumper

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

cleanA3 said:


> Starting the next fun project's. Since I have had my car allways really wanted black inside. I have found most parts to complete the beige to black. But starting with the door panels and the new puddle lights, and new window switches.


cleanA3, did you get those switches (with aluminum tips) from BKS Tuning or some other place ?

And I remember someone talking about a DIY for the puddle lights ... if you have / find it, pls let us know :thumbup:


Thanks and good luck with your project !! :wave:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Got the switches from BKS. And the puddle kit from robina3 on audi sport net. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Tjtalan said:


> Awesome car!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Got alot of new cars but when I drive my slow 3.2 vr6 it allways makes me smile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Allways gotta keep it clean. Love my kranzle pressure washer









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I've always hated that aftermarket front bumper but it looks good in white. How was fitting it, did it mount right on or did you have to modify it to get it to fit?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I wish they did side skirts to match up with the lower lip. The S3 is my favorite trim package, pinnacle of Audi design language for that generation.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

ceese said:


> I've always hated that aftermarket front bumper but it looks good in white. How was fitting it, did it mount right on or did you have to modify it to get it to fit?


It fit as good as the OEM one. Which was suprising. Looking at the S3 side skirts next. And just finished going with the later HVAC panel. And did 1 more black door panel. I'm converting my car to black interior.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Freshly done and ready to go on









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Back is almost apart and almost done with the black seat belts. So many little things doing a full black optic conversion.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsudlik (Feb 23, 2000)

Beautiful car. But if I understand correctly, how did you manage to swap to the later HVAC panel? I didn't think it was compatible (and I should know because I tried on my '06 quattro :-/ )

Thanks...


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

It's a straight bolt in 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Its black carpet time and just scored this back seat. Now looking for the fronts to match









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

That interior is going to be awesome when it’s done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Tjtalan said:


> That interior is going to be awesome when it’s done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I'll be happy when it's done. I just ordered all the headliner parts from A,b,c,d pillar and the black headliner from audi

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

wow thats a huge difference. is that a tt seat for the rear? just wondering because the alcantara. also what are the specs on your wheels? will those calipers fit behind them?


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> wow thats a huge difference. is that a tt seat for the rear? just wondering because the alcantara. also what are the specs on your wheels? will those calipers fit behind them?


Nope it's a factory a3 seat that had the black optic package with Alcantara. I'm now looking for the fronts or just gonna get the front skins from audi. And the wheel specs are 19.5 45et with 225 35 19 tires. What calipers are you talking about


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

cleanA3 said:


> Nope it's a factory a3 seat that had the black optic package with Alcantara. I'm now looking for the fronts or just gonna get the front skins from audi. And the wheel specs are 19.5 45et with 225 35 19 tires. What calipers are you talking about


what year a3 (i didnt know that the 8p had a black optics option :facepalm: )? i was referring to the porsche brembo's on the previous page.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Black optics started in 08 as the titanium package.


PreMier said:


> what year a3 (i didnt know that the 8p had a black optics option :facepalm: )? i was referring to the porsche brembo's on the previous page.


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

korben007 said:


> Black optics started in 08 as the titanium package.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


The 17z brakes fit just right up front. Might go with the r32 /s3rear set up.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

One more door panel done with the puddle lights and new switches. My black headliner just got in so soon very soon









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Love those switches! Car is looking real good with the new black interior:thumbup:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Da Bomb! 

Oh no, I was previously unaware of that back seat option!! Ack, I feel my wallet getting thinner already! (;´༎ຶД༎ຶ`)


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Find the seats! I'm sure the skins are stratospheric in price!



cleanA3 said:


> Nope it's a factory a3 seat that had the black optic package with Alcantara. I'm now looking for the fronts or just gonna get the front skins from audi. And the wheel specs are 19.5 45et with 225 35 19 tires. What calipers are you talking about


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

kgw said:


> Find the seats! I'm sure the skins are stratospheric in price!


I have a great source at the dealer.and of there are as little pricey it will be so worth it


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

cleanA3 said:


> I have a great source at the dealer.and of there are as little pricey it will be so worth it


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Black headliner all done now all the small parts









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Doing good!


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

I feel like I might be the only 2006 8p with a black optic package once I'm done. Big project but well worth the overall feel and looks of the car.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Second one I know of. Helped covert my old 034 shop car to black optics. It was the red 06. How nice is the black interior though!


cleanA3 said:


> I feel like I might be the only 2006 8p with a black optic package once I'm done. Big project but well worth the overall feel and looks of the car.


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

That is Nick's car now right. Did you guys do the headliner . Love the car so much more.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah did the headliner myself with my friend. Lots of steps. The results are worth it though. The car is in Reno now owned by my friend Troy.


cleanA3 said:


> That is Nick's car now right. Did you guys do the headliner . Love the car so much more.


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

New rs6 knob came in. Yes I like the stronic one but somthing about this one just is calling me









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

The perforated leather is definitely appealing... I've always like these driving gloves: 










Much better grip, and it protects your leather steering wheel from turning to patent leather from the oil in your hands! My original wheel looked like it was polished and buffed: not going to happen to the TT wheel.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks better in the car. Waiting for my euro leather knee things those are coming in soon









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I want as well! Where are you getting them? Your dealer source, or elsewhere?


cleanA3 said:


> Looks better in the car. Waiting for my euro leather knee things those are coming in soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

The knob I got of ebay thur a seller out of the west coast. Had about 30 in his store


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure how I've managed to overlook this thread, but this is awesome. I'd love to do the black interior conversion on my car at some point.



cleanA3 said:


> It's a straight bolt in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I thought that while the HVAC module would bolt in and everything hooks up, the way it controlled the AC compressor was different and would not work in the earlier generation cars...


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Not the knob, but the knee pads...


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

kgw said:


> Not the knob, but the knee pads...


Found a guy on ebay selling them looking now for the 4 doors


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

PreMier said:


> wow thats a huge difference. is that a tt seat for the rear? just wondering because the alcantara.


I _thought_ the Alcantara was only available in Canada for MY13 "Competition" edition* (which included black optics pacakge) cars... Well I mean also in Europe/ROW (as you can get everything/anything there) but I didn't think it was available in the US at all, but apparently you could? Anyway I have it in my car so yeah it did come in A3s.

*These cars were only available in 2013 in Canada in either Sprint Blue or Misano Red. A few things were included which were not included in other Ti package cars, but it was all pretty minor stuff--black rotor wheels, black side mirrors (which you'd otherwise only get on black cars), and grey faced gauges (very subtle grey, it's really not much different), I think that was it...along with the seats but apparently you could get those otherwise so yeah. Technically I have "air leather" on the shifter knob but it's the newer round one so I think all of those got that? Steering wheel is unfortunately just a regular round one with air leather, silver stitching, and S-Line badge (would have been nice to have gotten a flat-bottom wheel but nope  ).


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

It's all in the details









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking about getting these I got lazy when I was looking for the part number and moved on to other things if you have the part number that would be awesome


cleanA3 said:


> It's all in the details
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Vary cool!


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Just another day









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsudlik (Feb 23, 2000)

TBomb said:


> I thought that while the HVAC module would bolt in and everything hooks up, the way it controlled the AC compressor was different and would not work in the earlier generation cars...


That’s exactly what happened when I tried to put the facelift HVAC controls in my 06 3.2. Had to swap back to the original. I must be missing something


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cleanA3 said:


> Just another day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome photos, NAPA in the background is priceless!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

dsudlik said:


> That’s exactly what happened when I tried to put the facelift HVAC controls in my 06 3.2. Had to swap back to the original. I must be missing something


I'm having a small problem when the a/c is on I can hear it it run but the flap is not pushing the air up top. My buddy who is better with the coding found a adaptation that I did with the vag. It worked while running the adaptation then I tried to change the code but would not let me. With a little more time I will get it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsudlik (Feb 23, 2000)

cleanA3 said:


> I'm having a small problem when the a/c is on I can hear it it run but the flap is not pushing the air up top. My buddy who is better with the coding found a adaptation that I did with the vag. It worked while running the adaptation then I tried to change the code but would not let me. With a little more time I will get it.


When you figure it out, I’d love to hear about it  I have the vag com but I’m not a pro with it.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Been away for a bit had some time to put the back seat in. Getting there on the black conversion inside.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice to have parts that your car never had









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bangarng (Aug 24, 2017)

cleanA3 said:


> Nice to have parts that your car never had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I've browsed ECSTuning for the Entry Lights but haven't found anything that fit's my 06.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

It's a kit made by robina3 from Audinet.com he is a guy that figured how do put the puddle lights on the early cars. Very nice kit did all4 of my doors

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bangarng (Aug 24, 2017)

cleanA3 said:


> It's a kit made by robina3 from Audinet.com he is a guy that figured how do put the puddle lights on the early cars. Very nice kit did all4 of my doors


Oh cool! Thanks for the info.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Well getting the front seats torn apart . The new skins got here from audi. Worth every penny.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice! Are you applying them yourself or having it done?

Also, does this come in any other color scheme, like silver/light-gray?


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm working with the shop doing it.im painting all the trim parts black and this only came like this

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dsudlik said:


> That’s exactly what happened when I tried to put the facelift HVAC controls in my 06 3.2. Had to swap back to the original. I must be missing something


We tried everything on my A3 when we did the swap... The only real conclusion we came to is you'd have to replace the internal system itself that controls the vents, fan etc. Never did get it to work.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Passenger seat is done









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

cleanA3 said:


> Passenger seat is done


That looks terrific. :thumbup: I wish there was a gray version available.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks man a work in progress.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Persistence furthers....Xlnt work.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

That looks awesome, Are your old front covers still usable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

The Pside is perfect and the driver side has some holster wear 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Love these leather/alcantara combo. I have the same seats except white stitching. I wish I had it too, but at the same time I'm thankful I was able to source what I've got.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

I believe they only had white stitch with these seats

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

cleanA3 said:


> I believe they only had white stitch with these seats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wrong belief  Here is my interior without white stitching.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

You learn something new every day 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey cleanA3, got a door question for you since you'd done a lot of work on yours. I've found that along the bottom edge of the door on the inward facing panel, there's a piece of weatherstripping. On my A3, the weatherstripping has stiffened up and cracked, with bits of it having fallen off on one door, and the whole strip gone on another. The doors having the most obvious decay of this bottom weatherstripping are the two rear side passenger doors.

I looked on-line in AUDI parts catalogs and I can't find this part [LINK]. The only weatherstripping I see is the main seal that travels all around the door, and the one adjacent to the window along the sill. So I'm wondering if this is something "generic"... meaning, this type of weather stripping is easily bought on the market and you just cut to fit. Because it doesn't look to me like there's an Audi identified part for it.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Can you send me a pic. I have restored old cars too so I might be able to help or point you in the right direction 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

OMG those are gorgeous!


----------



## bangarng (Aug 24, 2017)

Where'd you get that armrest I want one without a compartment too.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

bangarng said:


> Where'd you get that armrest I want one without a compartment too.


Here you go: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...tting-8V-centre-armrest-to-8P-(picture-heavy)


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

dp_motley said:


> Wrong belief  Here is my interior without white stitching.


What color is that stich

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

cleanA3 said:


> Can you send me a pic. I have restored old cars too so I might be able to help or point you in the right direction


Sorry I didn't reply sooner. Will take a pic shortly and post. Thanks!


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

cleanA3 said:


> What color is that stich


It's Soul, same as the leather and the entire interior. It looks lighter on the image due sun glare but in reality it's exactly the same as the seats.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

cleanA3 said:


> I have a great source at the dealer.and of there are as little pricey it will be so worth it


Would you mind sharing the price? I was wondering what is more expensive: to get new skins (pros - new and you can choose a design you like) or to get a set of seats (pros - easy swap, relative inexpensive). And how did you find the right OEM numbers? Etka?


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

cleanA3 said:


> What color is that stich
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I thought I replied but I can't see my answer. The color of the stitch is the same as the color of the leather - Soul.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Seats are all in









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

dp_motley said:


> Would you mind sharing the price? I was wondering what is more expensive: to get new skins (pros - new and you can choose a design you like) or to get a set of seats (pros - easy swap, relative inexpensive). And how did you find the right OEM numbers? Etka?


Seat skins and foam was about 3k yes pretty pricey but for what I want it was worth it. I good shop gave me a quote for about 1700 to do the fronts but the allcantra did not match the OEM. I looked everywhere to find a wrecked 2009 and newer car with just the front seats. Very hard. I did find the whole back seat on ebay for 300. Which was a steal.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

cleanA3 said:


> Seat skins and foam was about 3k yes pretty pricey but for what I want it was worth it. I good shop gave me a quote for about 1700 to do the fronts but the allcantra did not match the OEM. I looked everywhere to find a wrecked 2009 and newer car with just the front seats. Very hard. I did find the whole back seat on ebay for 300. Which was a steal.


While I could never rationalize paying that much for an interior upgrade, I have to admit it looks really, _really_ amazing. FWIW, I'm sure you've gotten a few jealous eyes looking at those photos... including me! 

I had no idea about the Alcantara skin being available on the A3. Had I known back when my car was fairly new, I really might have sprung on it then. Unfortunately, my car being 11 years old and with 85k on it, just wouldn't be worth it since I'm expecting I'll be moving on to something else in about 2 years.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

absolutt said:


> While I could never rationalize paying that much for an interior upgrade, I have to admit it looks really, _really_ amazing. FWIW, I'm sure you've gotten a few jealous eyes looking at those photos... including me!
> 
> I had no idea about the Alcantara skin being available on the A3. Had I known back when my car was fairly new, I really might have sprung on it then. Unfortunately, my car being 11 years old and with 85k on it, just wouldn't be worth it since I'm expecting I'll be moving on to something else in about 2 years.


I had no idea either then I saw a car coming to the shop a 2012 TDI and saw that the seats and fell in love and ended up getting some as well.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

korben007 said:


> I had no idea either then I saw a car coming to the shop a 2012 TDI and saw that the seats and fell in love and ended up getting some as well.


You definitely keep your cars for the long haul -- quite an interesting list. Do you miss the Audi Coupe Quattro at all? I loved the exterior design of that car. I almost bought one back in the late 90's, but a co-worker of mine who had had one warned me... about reliability. After his warranty was up, he said it turned into a money pit.

Being up in Lake Tahoe, do you perform any anti-rust measures on your cars, like Fluid Film?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Very handsome, to put it mildly... 




cleanA3 said:


> Seats are all in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

kgw said:


> Very handsome, to put it mildly...


Thanks again. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

absolutt said:


> While I could never rationalize paying that much for an interior upgrade, I have to admit it looks really, _really_ amazing. FWIW, I'm sure you've gotten a few jealous eyes looking at those photos... including me!


Yes, agreed.

cleanA3 - amazing project well done !! :thumbup::thumbup: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks beautiful, I had an 08 in the shop the other day with the black optics package, same interior.

Really was amazing, the extra holding power of the seat in a corner is a big plus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Tjtalan said:


> Looks beautiful, I had an 08 in the shop the other day with the black optics package, same interior.
> 
> Really was amazing, the extra holding power of the seat in a corner is a big plus.
> 
> ...


Nice was it a vr6 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cleanA3 said:


> Nice was it a vr6
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It was a TSI, FWD, technically 08.5...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

cleanA3 said:


> Seat skins and foam was about 3k yes pretty pricey but for what I want it was worth it. I good shop gave me a quote for about 1700 to do the fronts but the allcantra did not match the OEM. I looked everywhere to find a wrecked 2009 and newer car with just the front seats. Very hard. I did find the whole back seat on ebay for 300. Which was a steal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


They are kinda pricey, but they are new and that's great. Also, you chose the best option possible with light stitching and perforated alcantara. Chances to find the same seats in good used condition are slim to none. 

Do you know the exact color code for the leather? It can be on your bill at the end of the skin part number. I would appreciate if you could share it. I need to order a little dye to fresh up side bolsters and the dye seller asks for the car VIN or exact color code. They have Soul in their list of Audi colors, which I think is the one I need, but what if the Titanium package had a different "Soul", for example lighter or more matte? The color code from the actual seat leather could help a lot.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

cleanA3 said:


> Can you send me a pic. I have restored old cars too so I might be able to help or point you in the right direction


Got lost in the shuffle about this. Found someone else reporting the same issue, and provided photos:


























From what was described, it sounds like this weatherstripping is a component of the lower exterior door trim piece, and thus can't be ordered as a separate part. I'm thinking some aftermarket weatherstripping is in order, because a replacement trim piece would be prohibitively expensive (in addition to requiring a paint job).


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Try a website restoration specialty If i remember right you can get and I have gotten rubber for doors and so forth. But that looks like that would fix that

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

How about a little "shoe goo"? Only half in jest, because it might work!


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

kgw said:


> How about a little "shoe goo"? Only half in jest, because it might work!


Unfortunately, it broke off into multiple pieces. Rubber is disintegrating, so no hope of reusing it.


----------



## kevichar (Nov 15, 2002)

Im sure you could source some trim and cut and silicone back in place. Avoid adhesives

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

My rubber seals like those recently fell off as well. Did some research and found a thread where a guy took it to the dealer to get it fixed, and they just cut off the bits that were falling away. 

Figured I'd try that before I spent lots of time and money trying to replace them, and the only issue I've noticed so far is when I wash the car soap and water tend to get into that sill plate. But no more wind noise, and rain doesn't get up there.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

"Flex Seal" fixes everything that leaks.

Obviously joking here, but it does make me wonder....


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

strangetdi said:


> "Flex Seal" fixes everything that leaks.
> 
> Obviously joking here, but it does make me wonder....


Phil Swift quote that is permanently associated with him: "I sawed this boat in half!" :laugh:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Simple and clean









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

cleanA3 said:


> Simple and clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your car is so pretty.. do you have an instagram?


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Good times with the son.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

cool that youre teachin em young! also id be interested if you update an instagram. your car is (trying to think of a word other than clean  )....


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> cool that youre teachin em young! also id be interested if you update an instagram. your car is (trying to think of a word other than clean  )....


Thanks man

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

New toys came in for the vr6 euro door pulls









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

cleanA3 said:


> New toys came in for the vr6 euro door pulls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you manage to snag em from? I've been dying for a set of these but they're *absurdly* expensive.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hawkman312 said:


> Where'd you manage to snag em from? I've been dying for a set of these but they're *absurdly* expensive.


Found them used on ebay

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

More small parts came in now I can get these doors all dialed in.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

cleanA3 said:


> Found them used on ebay


How long had you been searching? They look terrific. Can't remember but did you get those aftermarket center knee bolsters with same stitching treatment? There was some seller in Poland offering them on eBay.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

absolutt said:


> How long had you been searching? They look terrific. Can't remember but did you get those aftermarket center knee bolsters with same stitching treatment? There was some seller in Poland offering them on eBay.


That is where I found them 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Getting the door parts on









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm not jealous...nope...not at all. 



OK, maybe I am...maybe a lot...


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Lovely stuff...I commend thee!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

BTW, on replacing the headliner, I found a pdf that is very thorough on this task...Do you have any "tricks" discovered in the process?


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Replacing the headliner all I can say is too take your time.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Some better pics with the Ocarbon parts too









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264445982109

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293203454265

https://www.gumtree.com/p/car-repla...onnet-bumper-headlights-wing-grill/1351230460


DO IT!


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

You are killing me buddy 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

This car is gonna take me to my grave. Euro s3 side skirts are on.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

cleanA3 said:


> This car is gonna take me to my grave. Euro s3 side skirts are on.


Looks very sharp -- nice work. Didn't know these would fit on S-line trim. Did you paint them yourself?


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

absolutt said:


> Looks very sharp -- nice work. Didn't know these would fit on S-line trim. Did you paint them yourself?


You need the s3 door blades to work with them. I had a local body shop paint them.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Nothing to see here









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cleanA3 said:


> Nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick. Love those wheels too.


----------



## GetSchwiftyRS3 (Dec 22, 2019)

Love the carbon fiber.. Those seats are awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

It's all awesome !! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Small stuff nothing big fully rebuilt 17z calipers with RB two piece rotors.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## badtzmar2 (May 15, 2011)

Super clean and great work man! Once you go alcantera, you don't want to go back. I have them on my 2011 A3 Titanium package with piano black moldings. 

One of the projects I'm going to be working on will be converting my passenger to a power seat. Passengers didn't come with power even with a Titanium package! Biggest grief for buying a fully loaded car 

You're definitely in it for the long haul and I love the dedication in converting the car into something you're going to love even more! 

Will definitely keep an eye on this thread opcorn:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

badtzmar2 said:


> Super clean and great work man! Once you go alcantera, you don't want to go back. I have them on my 2011 A3 Titanium package with piano black moldings.
> 
> One of the projects I'm going to be working on will be converting my passenger to a power seat. Passengers didn't come with power even with a Titanium package! Biggest grief for buying a fully loaded car
> 
> ...


Been in the game long enough. Not my first rodeo but love the dedication I truly put in.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Small projects nothing crazy quick debage and a nice polish then factory OEM black bages.










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

I am not big on black badges but it looks excellent on your car !! :thumbup:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Bronco said:


> I am not big on black badges but it looks excellent on your car !!


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Still have this old girl
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnotis10 (Apr 2, 2012)

cleanA3 said:


> Still have this old girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work! I have always loved the A3 hatches.

I’m curious, how many miles on it?


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Johnotis10 said:


> Awesome work! I have always loved the A3 hatches.
> 
> I’m curious, how many miles on it?


I just hit 90k. i bought it 07 with a 1 year lease return. its been a great car


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow, car is looking amazing!


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Tjtalan said:


> Wow, car is looking amazing!


Thanks. I started another project this past year and havnt done much to this. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

New stuff should be here today for the old girl. Still have the vr6 and love it


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Full super sprint header and Down pipe with Hfc.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I can breathe so much better


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Still got this old girl.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks good bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRsyncro79 (Jan 12, 2017)

cleanA3 said:


> Full super sprint header and Down pipe with Hfc.
> View attachment 176973
> 
> View attachment 176975
> ...


Yes sir!!

Any clips with the full exhaust system installed?

Would like to know more about your front brake setup - what kind of calliper carriers are you running?

do you have a rear sway bar on your car?

I have an ‘07 3.2 VR6 in the same colour way as yours. Finally have some time to put towards my car - getting lots of inspiration from yours!


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

VRsyncro79 said:


> Yes sir!!
> 
> Any clips with the full exhaust system installed?
> 
> ...


I haven't put the header on im gonna send that out and have jet hot coated. 
So now I only have the non res miltek exhaust. 
Brakes are 17z calipers with RB rotors . Very easy conversion to do.
Rear sway is a must love the titeness it brings along with the colar kit in the front to lock the sub frame down.


----------



## VRsyncro79 (Jan 12, 2017)

cleanA3 said:


> Rear sway is a must love the titeness it brings along with the colar kit in the front to lock the sub frame down.


Which collar kit did you go with? Any recommendations would be much appreciated. About to refresh the whole suspension, H&R sport springs and rear sway bar.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

The s3 rear bumper is on. Super happy how this old girl is coming together
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Love it, looks awesome !!!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Always well done


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bro! Amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

cleanA3 said:


> The s3 rear bumper is on. Super happy how this old girl is coming together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color is that?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ibis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

14 years with this car and still love it























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

It that the titanium package version with the black roof rails?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Always easy on the eyes


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Proper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

cleanA3 said:


> 14 years with this car and still love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like your aluminum pedal covers? I am thinking about getting something like that, except I need the extra piece for my clutch pedal.
Would you mind sharing where you got them / link ?
Thanks


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Those are just factory audi parts on the pedals


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

strangetdi said:


> It that the titanium package version with the black roof rails?


I guess you could say that. 2006 never had the roof rails and the black optics package. So I made the best 2006 I could with the parts I could


----------



## benforseter_21 (1 mo ago)

The S3 is my favorite trim package, pinnacle of Audi design language for that generation.





Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

It's been a very long time since I've frequented the A3 forums but wow, I'm seeing a lot of familiar faces in here. I remember when you first started posting about this car and it's been kept just as clean as the day you got it. Great to see you again.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

benforseter_21 said:


> The S3 is my favorite trim package, pinnacle of Audi design language for that generation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes a true classic


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Still with this old girl









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

